# Painting Jobs



## Annesa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am just wondering what the painting and decorating jobs situation is like over there at the moment?

My dad who is 47 is looking for sponsorship, so any ideas anyone?

Also I am a newly qualified Solicitor thinking of making the move myself so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, I always suggest to people who are thinking about emigrating to contact an agent. They will be able to assess individual situations and give you your options. We have a few agents who post on here (Alan Collett, SOMV, pc, Liana Allen). You can contact them via their signatures. Alternatively, you can do a google search to find migration agents (but make sure they are MARA/MIA registered).

There is a company that helps find people sponsorship Work Aus: Home

As a solicitor, here are a few recent threads that you may find helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/12335-requalifying-solicitor-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/10766-skilled-migration-solicitor.html

Lastly, have a look at the stickies at the top of the forum page....there's loads of useful info there.

If you have any further questions, just ask away.

Dolly

PS I've just checked on the SOL (Skilled Occupation List) and can't find Painter & Decorator


----------



## Annesa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dolly,

Thank you so much for getting back to me. I had a fair idea that was the story for me with the Solicitor work. I more than likely will go over some time next year, try get clerk work or an Assistant position and try and have ,my qualifications recognised. Just have to prove myself and maybe someone will give me sponsorship while I am trying to requalify!!

I am more interested in the Painting and Decorating Aspect. Would you recommend my Dad going over on a Holiday Visa and spending some time trying to get work and sponsorhip. I personally think this is the best way to get a job.

Have you any thoughts on it though?

Annesa


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Annesa,

I'm not an agent so I can't say for certain, but if your father's job isn't on the SOL/MODL list, I don't think it's going to be easy for him to get sponsorship. If you have a look at the "Please read......" sticky at the top of the forum page there's a link to DIAC. Have a look at the requirements for the particular visas, take a look at Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457).

I would strongly suggest he contact an agent so they would be able to give him his options.

Of course, once you have moved over and got Permanent Residency, you could possibly sponsor him (again check out the requirements for that particular visa).

Good luck and let us know how you get on,

Dolly


----------

